

Color founder on This Week in Startups - akshat
http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/bill-nguyen-co-founder-of-color-com-on-this-week-in-startups-128/

======
revorad
This is actually quite a good interview. He's clearly a very sharp guy and has
some big plans. At one point, when Jason asks him about other photo sharing
apps like Path, he compares them to Yahoo and Color to Google. That is quite a
claim. This is a bold founder with some bold ideas backed by bold investors.
I'm curious to see their future products.

